# [SOLVED] F 150 multi function switch wiring



## d35man (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 99 F150 that had a problem with the turn signals. When I removed the multi function switch all the wires pulled out of the plug and I can't find a diagram to show me where they go. there are 7 wires...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: F 150 multi function switch wiring*

I know the libraries have complete wiring diagrams on their computers and you can print them out for about $.20 cents a sheet
back when i had my shop and before i got All-Data i would have to go to the library to get info at times

ones of the guys here might know a web site you can go to


----------



## d35man (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: F 150 multi function switch wiring*

I found a diagram on a yahoo search thanks.http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/225114/original/mfs-testing.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

The link above saved the day for me. Thank you for posting it. I have a 2000 F-150 and it was exactly what I needed to connect the wires which had all pulled out because the the steering tilt. I also cut the tape holding the wires immediately behind the connector so I could pull up some slack and hopefully avoid them pulling out again.


----------

